# Princess Penny's first Quads! Day old pics added



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope aka Princess Penny gave me mine and her first set of quads and started to deliver at 3pm...she waited til I got off work. She started with a Gold :kidred: then a tiny Red/Brown :kidred: then a tiny B/W roaned :kidblue: and finished with a pretty Red/White/Brown :kidred: Start to finish took her almost an hour to deliver all of them. They all have full bellies, mama has had some warm molasses water and fresh hay as well as a bit of extra grain, afterbirth has been delivered and they are all laying and sleeping.
Kid order in the pic is almost right...the first doeling was actually the last born and the last one was the first born. 2nd doeling and the B/W buckling are in order :wink: 2 bigger does each weigh 3lbs, smaller kids are at 2lbs after full bellies.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*

WOOT!! Congratulations on the gorgeous babies


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*

Congrats! :stars: Will you be bottle feeding some?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*

  Awww....How CUTE!!!! Congrats!!!!!!! :stars: :cake:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*

With luck and prayers I hope they all thrive with mama...with guidence from Steph who has Penny's parents and sisters, I'll supplement those that need it. 
Guess I can wait a few days before I decide who I will be retaining.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*

HEY!

Our girls kidded on the same day!! Congrats!!

That boy is a cutie....talk about the odd man out  haha


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*

March 8th certainly has been a busy day! He is the little oddball! Looks alot like Penny's sire.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*

:stars: COngrats on the healthy :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*

Congrats!! They are adorable!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*

What is on Penny's horns?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*

Beautiful congrats


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*

Adorable :leap:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*

Yaaa! Congrats! My Feta is in labor too... What a day! 
They are all really cute..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*



Lost Prairie said:


> What is on Penny's horns?


That is some colorful duct tape...All of my horned does have "protection" on their horns to prevent them from hurting any of their herdmates or kids. They are tolerable if kids get rambunctious but can be a bit harsh when they reprimand. This prevents injuries.

I am satisfied that these kid's are healthy...mama makes sure that each one gets under her, I just went and checked to be sure that each are eating...all have fat little bellies and are starting to jump around.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*

:clap:


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*

So adorable,..Congrats! Amazing how different each one is.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*

Holy cow. Nice going!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*

Congrats on the quads. I am not so sure I want quads anymore. These triplets are kind of a pain but it has been a little fun. I would just like everyone to have twins.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*

Thanks all! All 4 are doing great this morning, the 2 smallest have full bellies and were nursing when I gave Penny and the others breakfast. Little tiny buck is doing baby buck noises and all have pottied.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*

aww they're SO cute! I've never had quads before! - although to be honest 3 is pushing it for me LOL

LW


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*

Awww baby buck noises. Its just so cute when they do that especially with the tongue out. So glad they are all doing good.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*

Copngrats! Baby buck noises already! Of course he is surrounded by all girls! Atleast they will have alot of playmates that is the nice thing about multiples.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*

yay congrats Liz!!! Quads are crazy and fun to have providing mom takes care of them 

glad penny is being such a great mom! Reminds me of Sweet Pea and Ziva both are really good with handling their multiples. But I rather they just have 2 or 3.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*

How adorable! and awesome! I'd love to see more pictures, if you have the time!


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Princess Penny's first Quads!*

Congrats on having 3 girls from that kidding !!!!!! Keep a close eye on them...you may have to pull one or two to bottle feed in a week ....they are beautiful !!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres the new babies. Gonna try and put them in order!

I'm torn between retaining the Gold doe or the Red/White


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So cute!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I like the last one just based on color, but I like splash.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the adorable babies  :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! I'm still in shock. Penny's doing well with feeding them so far, I've watched her nudge each baby towards her udder so she is being attentive. Each of them are getting around well...still a bit wobbly like newborns are but they are active!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

They are just precious!!!!!! Love the colors.
Aren't quads a blast. Mine are 3 weeks and doing great on mama. I give them a bottle of her milk everyday just to give her a break. They do not like to take turns.LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well....Penny's babies are now officially 3 days old and each are doing great! :clap: 

It's such a beautiful day here that Penny is out with the herd and has come back to the shed 3 x in the last 3 hours to nurse her babies....it's funny though because she's my "special" girl since she had polio at 5 months old, just a bit of brain damage there but she has been a great mama and will stand for 10 minutes while each kid gets a turn.
I weighed each today and the Gold doeling is up to 4lbs, little red doeling is up to 3lbs 5oz, buckling is up to 3lbs 10 oz and the little red/white doe is up to 4lbs 3 oz.
Each has gained over a pound :leap: 

Oh and I decided which doeling I'm keeping.... Meet "Dollys Acre MY Foxy Lil' Lady"


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats on your first set of quads!!!!!!!!!!!! Love the name on your doeling that you are keeping. All of the babies are soooo cute.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is so cute!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

What an awesome kidding! Quads and all healthy w/a great momma! You gotta be proud! Each baby is so precious and I LOL at the little buck already making those noises-how funny!

I love the doeling you picked to keep and her name! BTW I like the little tan and white doe as well-she is very pretty with her lil pink nose :greengrin: 

:leap: :stars:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Congratulations! They are all adorable. I love Fozy Lil' Lady!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Just so cute


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Too cute


----------

